# The time has arrived...



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, it's time for ME to have one of these Siggy thingies....so I need the help of you experts with the right tools to get the job done....please!

Heinz started something for me but it sort of got side tracked when his father was injured....

I have an image of my favourite aircraft and would like 'Wayne in OZ' as my mark....so help me out fellas...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately my comp is not available for two days.I can do something for you but just on Monday. Sorry.
But I hope there is someone who can do it now.Simply be waiting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

No worries mate! i've waited this long to ask for help.. if it takes a few days for any contributions..well thats ok by me..

Is the picture good size wise?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes it is.With some corrections it will be good.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that I have this Gimp program I'll see what I can do...


----------



## rochie (Apr 5, 2008)

here's a couple of simple ones wayne 
i'm sure the other lads will come up with more elaborate designs


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Roachie!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have made one as well! I hope you like it. I miss the importance of the "In Oz" part, but I haven't been here that long.






I tried just putting the code in for easy copy and paste, but it had some scroll area with the picture in it again. :S


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

I like that one Catch!

Did you use Photoshop? If so, how did you do the background?


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! I did use Photoshop, CS3. I'll tell you exactly what I did.

I started off with a white background as Layer 1.

Layer 2 was this picture of a Ta 152, on normal, 100% opacity and fill.

http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/images/ta152-6.jpg

Layer 3 was an Aussie flag on normal, opacity and fill at 24%.

Layer 4 was the Wilder Sau emblem off to the right on normal at 59% opacity and fill.

Layer 5 was a gradient map in pure red (like the band on the tail) on normal at 58% opacity and fill.

Layer 6 was a gradient map in pure yellow (once again on like on the tail) on normal at 58% opacity and fill as well.

Layer 7 was the Ta 152 cut out, on normal at 97% opacity.

The remainder of the layers were the text and border (Deutsch Gothic font).

The final layer was a normal layer that was applied then sharpened to removed the fuzzy sex tape look.

I don't know if you have PS or not, but I just assumed you did hehe. I'm a bit puzzled on text placement though. I dont think I have it right.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm still trying to get layers down. I'm using a freeware called Gimp and its really good but not much choice on fonts - at least I haven't found it yet.

Catch, that looks great!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks! You can actually download new fonts from a place called dafont.com

There are instructions on how to use them on the site, but I've never used GIMP, heard of it though, but I don't know how it works with fonts.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome Catch. Thanks for the lesson!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

Catch, man that is excellent! I like it lots!!

'in OZ' short or slang for Australia!

Still want to see the magic of Wurger though!...now the pressure is on!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

No worries guys!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool siggy Catch22. 

I have to go to a shop and buy a bottle of the best Polish vodka in order to dream my one up.It will be very hard to make something better.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 6, 2008)

Wurger said:


> I have to go to a shop and buy a bottle of the best Polish vodka .......



Do you ship to your friends in the states?????


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2008)

We'll be seeing alot of pink, green, purple, blue, yellow....a bit like a drug inflicted artist under the influence of LSD -- a real dalliance with psychotomimetic drugs like in the late 1950's and 60's....this promise to be good gentlemen!

Welcome to Wurger's....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

Lucky 13 Thanks a lot.




Thorlifter said:


> Do you ship to your friends in the states?????




Par avion only.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hehehe. And nice sig Thor!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

An idea without the bottle.It is not good . Too crowded.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks good, but I agree a tad too crowded. I didn't even think of adding the swastika Wurger, nice thought.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

THX.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2008)

like the KC with swords, though!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 6, 2008)

Wojtek: I'm with Catch.. a tad crowded.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Maybe get rid of the boar altogether and move the Text to where the boar currently is. If you find that the left upper corner becomes too empty, maybe put the actual Wilde Sau emblem.

Bah! I think I'm going to re-do mine.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

Better? Worse?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2008)

Quite good idea Catch22.But a bit too dark,I think.

Here my another idea.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 6, 2008)

THAT looks better. I think you win!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh man....don't be so modest Catch22.I like the way you play with Photoshop.  
I have to think over buying the new version of the application.

Here some variation on this siggy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 7, 2008)

I like your first effort better Catch! the last one looks a bit dark and too busy..?

But I rather like the simple one in your post #28 Wurger as the best so far...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

O.K. Wayne my friend. Here is a second attempt to your siggy.The last three are ready for using.The difference is that one is a little bit darker. What do you think?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2008)

I still like the one on post 28 the best Wojtek...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks Dan. 
But I'm still thinking it is a thiny bit poor.No expression in this.But nice you like it indeed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2008)

Strewth! That's a bit of alright...but I'm still partial to the simple one I've already used... but I like it ! Maybe later, I think, thankyou my friend!

I read the 'how to' about 10 times and then went through the process of uploading ....and still stuffed it up! then my daughter said "get out the way dad your hopeless!!"
I left a bit of the process out  , she corrected it and the siggy didn't come up , bit of head scratching then she added it to her photobucket, still nothing....then she said post something for it to come up? I did, it did so we're up and running, she gave me one of those your a wanker dad, looks and off she went..


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good Wayne


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

With Wildcat! 

Shes a beauty Wayne!

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## A4K (Apr 10, 2008)

Great siggy Wayne! Great job everyone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2008)

THX to all.


----------

